
Ask HN: What development/design tasks require a high powered desktop machine? - rememberlenny
Hey!<p>I&#x27;m curious what kind of development or design tasks actually require a high powered CPU, high amounts of RAM or a heavy duty GPU.<p>I know the obvious cases of building applications and 3D graphics rendering, but I was wondering if what are the common consumer level tasks that would be done.
======
moondev
Virtual machines will put extra cores and memory to use.

